# Waves "Greengage Overdrive"



## chongmagic (Feb 6, 2020)

One of the best transparent drives I have used, I highly recommend it!









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

Looks Great!, What Tone pot did you use & how does it react.
Is it similar to the Lightspeed?


----------



## Barry (Feb 6, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Looks Great!, What Tone pot did you use & how does it react.
> Is it similar to the Lightspeed?



I used a W20k, the same that the OG Tube Screamers used. I haven't used a Lightspeed to be honest, but it looks like both circuits are derived from TS so I would guess there would be some similarities.


----------

